# Aberdeenshire Folk



## LooPoo (30 July 2014)

Hi,

I have recently just moved to Aberdeen. I'm living in the City Centre and my horse is in Stonehaven. 

Can anyone recommend me any horsey shops and also anywhere that sells feeding? 

Also looking for saddler & farrier recommendations  

Thank you


----------



## spookypony (31 July 2014)

Hi! Lots of Aberdeenshire people on here. I'm more familiar with shops and centres in the West or North of the city. For horsey stuff, Aberdeenshire Saddlery at Hayfield has quite a bit, or Countryways in the city itself; Fountain Equestrian has a shop that also does feeds, as does the new Loanhead shop at Belhelvie. The most massive selection of feed would have to be Norvite in Oldmeldrum. It all depends on what you're after; my lot get Simple Systems, and Norvite seems to be the only place that carries it. 

Saddler/farrier, again, depends on what you're after. Aimee Alexander of Alexander Saddles travels quite a bit, but there's others around as well. If you want to PM me, I can recommend you reputable trimmers, and also give a heads-up on a few farriers to avoid.


----------



## LooPoo (1 August 2014)

Pm'd you spookypony


----------



## khalswitz (12 August 2014)

spookypony said:



			Hi! Lots of Aberdeenshire people on here. I'm more familiar with shops and centres in the West or North of the city. For horsey stuff, Aberdeenshire Saddlery at Hayfield has quite a bit, or Countryways in the city itself; Fountain Equestrian has a shop that also does feeds, as does the new Loanhead shop at Belhelvie. The most massive selection of feed would have to be Norvite in Oldmeldrum. It all depends on what you're after; my lot get Simple Systems, and Norvite seems to be the only place that carries it. 

Saddler/farrier, again, depends on what you're after. Aimee Alexander of Alexander Saddles travels quite a bit, but there's others around as well. If you want to PM me, I can recommend you reputable trimmers, and also give a heads-up on a few farriers to avoid.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, other than Aimee - she has now stopped fitting/selling anything other than Equipe/Amerigo, so she won't help you now. Could try Carolyn, who works at the Grant's place - she's a good fitter and sells secondhand as well.

I use Norvite as well, but the one at Dess.


----------



## kirstydouglas39 (15 October 2014)

I know that the shop at hayfield in hazlehead sells feed


----------

